# Sudden loss of tabs



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Lost both trim tabs on the way home this evening. They worked all day up until the run to the dock. I checked the fuse which also run the jackplate and it is good. Once on the lift they made no attempt or noise when the up or down was pushed. Ideas to start with for troubleshooting?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck power source at connection


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

i had this happen last week , one wire disconnected directly under the switches. plugged back in and were good to go


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Check the ground wire.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> Lost both trim tabs on the way home this evening. They worked all day up until the run to the dock. I checked the fuse which also run the jackplate and it is good. Once on the lift they made no attempt or noise when the up or down was pushed. Ideas to start with for troubleshooting?


If they are Lenco's you need to check the extension cable plug connections between the keypad and the control box.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> If they are Lenco's you need to check the extension cable plug connections between the keypad and the control box.


I eliminated those damn things w/ a splice............happy,happy


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

If relays are not clicking , its a power supply problem ( almost said issue. Wth)


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

So I’m getting power to the box, but I don’t know where to go from here. Apparently between the box and the switches there is a connection that splits the 4 wires leaving the box into 8 to the plug on the back of the switch?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

don't make it complicated.......there should be 2 plugs where the box wires plug into the wires coming from the tab motors....test for power from the box to those wires.....make sure of your ground.......no power box is bad

If you have power dump the connectors and wire direct


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I think they are direct wired now. No plugs between box and motors. 

I’m pretty sure that the red/white green/white are the power wires to the motors


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Surffshr said:


> I think they are direct wired now. No plugs between box and motors.
> 
> I’m pretty sure that the red/white green/white are the power wires to the motors


call 'em up....they are very helpful


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep. My plan for next week. Appreciate the feed back.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Update here for those who may end up hitting this on a search. I found a voltage drop coming into the control box when activating a switch. Upon the recommendation of LENCO tech support, I pulled the fuse, cleaned it, and all works as it should now. FWIW, the fuse didn’t “look” dirty and the box showed 12.7 volts which lead me to believe all was well until I watched it drop when activating a switch.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks..good to know


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw a brand new Mercury 300 on my friend’s Lake and Bay not want to even try to crank and it was a fuse not getting good connection even with no corrosion. Finicky things these boats...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> Aren't boats fun?


just like girls................u never know


----------

